# 18'' rollers: Which brand frame/roller cover?



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

Never used an 18'' roller before and I have a big ceiling that needs to be finish coated: I primed it today with my 9'' roller and it took some time. Thinking the 18'' could help me finish this job a lot faster.

Which brand frame and roller covers do you use?


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

Wooster hulk frame/ E&J microfiber covers


----------



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

14" are nice too. A little easier to handle, especially on large ceilings with a lot of cans. I use wooster wide locks for both 14 and 18 inch sleeves.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

12'', 14'', and 18'' are all better for large areas.

1/2'' nap holds a lot of paint. Microfiber leaves a great finish.

Buy the highest quality version your local paint store carries.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Just did four different T1-11 jobs in a row. Back-rolled with the 18" Purdy 1.5" nap. 

Not about to derail here, but I don't see how it would be cost effective to clean one of those big sleeves out. I don't clean regular 9" sleeves either; just my lil 4"ers.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I have never cleaned an 18'' sleeve.

I have wrapped it in plastic to reuse later for same color/sheen.

Or to roll primer if I no longer trusted it for finish coats.


----------



## Stretch67 (Oct 7, 2013)

beedoola said:


> Never used an 18'' roller before and I have a big ceiling that needs to be finish coated: I primed it today with my 9'' roller and it took some time. Thinking the 18'' could help me finish this job a lot faster.
> 
> Which brand frame and roller covers do you use?


Wooster. The one with silver metal bars


----------



## Exactoman (Mar 28, 2013)

3/8" nap on ceilings works best as you'll get some flashing with flat paint. Wooster is best for 14 and 18". I agree with most on here that 14" is a good transition...


----------



## salmangeri (Sep 13, 2008)

We use Wooster super fabs 18" 1/2" with the wooster metal frame. For ceilings we almost always use the same brand of paint so we wrap the 18 in plastic and it stays fresh for several repaints......


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

beedoola said:


> Never used an 18'' roller before and I have a big ceiling that needs to be finish coated: I primed it today with my 9'' roller and it took some time. Thinking the 18'' could help me finish this job a lot faster.
> 
> Which brand frame and roller covers do you use?


If you are stuck with a 9'' roller in the future you could opt for a non-beveled sleeve to save time on cut-ins.


----------



## johnnyb (Jul 16, 2015)

Just like the majority say go with wooster 18", I'll have to agree.

I ended up with a purdy, which has been working for me just fine. The clearance to the edge of what you're painting is worse than a wooster though, so mines now dedicated for driveway coatings. Going to pick up a wooster when I get an interior job. :thumbup:


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

Use a lot of 18s, Purdy frames for us with Colossus covers.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

I have the Purdy 18" as well. I'd trade it for a Wooster any day of the week. The arms on mine won't stay set so I have to move them back in every 15 min.


----------



## WestCoast99 (May 8, 2012)

The Cutting Edge said:


> I have the Purdy 18" as well. I'd trade it for a Wooster any day of the week. The arms on mine won't stay set so I have to move them back in every 15 min.


I agree with this. My Purdy adjustable 18" frame always came loose. I don't use it anymore. I've had a few 18" naps come out of the frame mid-roll and fall down sets of new construction stairs. I just use 14" rollers now on the green Wooster frame with a thick nap. No problems.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

You definitely want the wooster frame with the wingnuts, and a sherlock gt pole so it doesn't spin. 

As for covers, I use arroworthy microfiber almost exclusively. I've tried sherwin's microfiber and wooster's, but I think the arroworthy is better than either of them. 

The colossus nap is garbage, kinda like rolling with short string of spaghetti, it doesn't leave a good finish, and doesn't hold much paint so you have to dip a lot more.


----------



## Scannell Painting (Sep 25, 2010)

s don't complain


Hines Painting said:


> You definitely want the wooster frame with the wingnuts, and a sherlock gt pole so it doesn't spin.
> 
> As for covers, I use arroworthy microfiber almost exclusively. I've tried sherwin's microfiber and wooster's, but I think the arroworthy is better than either of them.
> 
> The colossus nap is garbage, kinda like rolling with short string of spaghetti, it doesn't leave a good finish, and doesn't hold much paint so you have to dip a lot more.


Hmmm, jobs look great, very good profit & our crews don't complain, been using for several years & thousands of gallons.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Big Ben frame: never worry about adjustable frames again.


----------

